# __% of the questions on the NREMT test is....??



## sstatler (Mar 10, 2012)

#1.

When I originally certified-2 years ago my teacher had mentioned the test is.....__% of the questions are female/pregnancy care...__% of the questions are trauma...etc etc....I cannot remember the percentage's or what she had mentioned all together....has anyone heard this and if so...can you speculate in regards to the questions what it covers...if that makes sense?

#2.

I was supposed to recert by exam a few months ago but due to a serious emergency I had to prolong it to March 21...I know I am cutting it close but I really am not too worried about it ))..and I figured I would just overnight my application (because)...when I pulled the app up online it automatically filled in certain answers and wouldnt let me choose recert by exam...I talked to someone at NREMT and they stated just to print the app and fill in the answers myself.................I saw the below in an email about reminding me to recert that was generic and saw the message...it states "you will receive an abbreviated Recertification Form from the NREMT"...does that mean the online app will be update for recert by test ONCE im passed (it hasnt updated all though i have my "ok to take teh exam letter"-available ....or is this referring to that i will be MAILED a new app?  Obviously I dont have time to wait for whatever letter they are referencing.....Does anyone know what this statement refers to...if not I will call NREMT, and basically just print out the exam passed letter with my recert exam as planned........just not sure what the below means and if i have to wait for whatever letter or form its talking about??




2)  Recertification by Examination - 



Between October 1 and March 15 - complete a 'Recertification by Examination' application, obtain your Authorization to Test (ATT) the next business day and take the current National EMS Certification exam at your provider level.  



Upon successful completion of the examination you will receive an abbreviated Recertification Form from the NREMT.  Return the completed form (with required signatures) to the NREMT by March 31, 2012.



3.  I had asked this question about 5 months ago and kinda wanna see if this is still true.......I did see the info about EMT titles changing but someone said that if I had taken the exam 3 or less years ago (I took it 2 years ago)...questions will pretty much be the same and will not reflect the "new standards" or criteria of education (if it changes at all or much) of the new EMT certification titles that are changing

(I would eventually be changing to EMT-B to..just "EMT" if I remember right)

Thanks so much, and wish me luck!


----------



## medic417 (Mar 10, 2012)

Sorry no set percentage of questions in any area.


----------



## Veneficus (Mar 10, 2012)

Just so you know, the computer keeps trying to assess your area of weakness. 

If you keep seeing a lot of questions of the same topic, it is because you are not doing well in it.


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Mar 10, 2012)

when you pass the exam an abbreviated application will me snail mailed to you.  I do not know about the online app.


----------



## Craig Alan Evans (Mar 10, 2012)

They give that test on computers now.  Lol


----------



## sstatler (Mar 10, 2012)

*question #3*

yes i think i am aware the tests are taken on computers, that is FAIRLY obvious.  and i think its fairly obvious you also DIDNT read my post...

so to avoid further clutter...

thank you for the other answers, i do also know the test will populate questions based on weakness but in general...i believe it focuses on certain things...trauma, medical, pregnancy....mostly or more than others...anyone have an idead of the "major topics"

and...does anyone have an idea on the answer of this: 

3. I had asked this question about 5 months ago and kinda wanna see if this is still true.......I did see the info about EMT titles changing but someone said that if I had taken the exam 3 or less years ago (I took it 2 years ago)...questions will pretty much be the same and will not reflect the "new standards" or criteria of education (if it changes at all or much) of the new EMT certification titles that are changing

(I would eventually be changing to EMT-B to..just "EMT" if I remember right)

I also noticed on teh NREMT site that curriculum changes for emt-b end of 2011...i am registered via pearson for teh emt-b test...im assuming this is still correct/ok?

thank you...please answer if you know the answers.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 10, 2012)

Why don't you just call the national registry? They love to answer this stuff, and you'll be getting it straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## DarkStarr (Mar 11, 2012)

I believe mine was Airway, Cardiology, Medical, OB/GYN, Operations, and Trauma.


----------



## Hunter (Mar 11, 2012)

sstatler said:


> yes i think i am aware the tests are taken on computers, that is FAIRLY obvious.  and i think its fairly obvious you also DIDNT read my post...
> 
> so to avoid further clutter...
> 
> ...



The thing about the national is that it assesses every area possible, I'm sorry if I state anything that you already know or that might seem obvious but here goes;

Minimum of 70 questions, up to about 150 I believe not sure about the top end number, The test itself has a bank of thousands of questions and selects a question based on if you got the last question wrong and on which answer you picked and adapts to your strengths and weaknesses (which you said you already knew) so there is *no way for anyone to tell you for certain that there will be 30% on Trauma or 50% on Medical Because each testing experience is different*. If you get them all right then the questions will be distributed pretty evenly across all the major areas, Medical: Respiratory/cardiac/allergic reactions and poisoning/OB/ ect. , Trauma, Operations (Seems like a lot of people overlook this section and fail because of it), Communications, ect.


----------

